
Maximum Wage - briantmaurer
https://howwegettonext.com/maximum-wage-3e21048fc107#.pqvhvfu3c
======
sportanova
> the gap between the highest and median employee — inside an American
> corporation has increased from 30:1 to more than 300:1. This is the very
> definition of a zero-sum game

That's not the very definition of a zero sum game. For that to be true you
would need to prove that 1) had the ratio of ceo to employee earnings not
increased, all of the money that didn't go to the ceo would have gone to the
employees. And 2) that increased ceo compensation was not caused in any part
by company valuations rising and CEOs' corresponding equity compensation
increasing in value.

Both of those are, on average, much more false than true. 1) The vast majority
of savings from decreased ceo pay would be retained in the business or
distributed to shareholders. 2) CEOs making more than employees because they
have more equity only happens when the "pie" actually gets bigger (which is
the very definition of "non-zero sum"). The employees wouldn't have gained
everything the CEO lost - it's not even close to being zero sum by definition

As far as tech companies having more employees with more equity, my guess is
that it has more to do with them being younger and early employees still
having equity

Snapchat and tinder are absolutely thousands of times more valuable than being
a principal in a troubled district! What kind of tortured social justice
metric do you use to argue otherwise? Genuinely curious to hear that argument

Just because _you_ don't find certain projects useful doesn't all of a sudden
mean that everyone working on them needs to drop what they're doing and become
a city planner

And it's especially ironic coming from a professional writer! Should he drop
what he's doing to try to be Morgan freeman in "Stand by Me" because some
fraction of people don't think his writing is valuable?

There were a couple other very unconvincing, phaux-moralist points but I need
to get back to working on my "9 Reasons Why Paul Graham is Even More Evil Than
We Thought" article

------
dawnbreez
TL;DR: We stand on the shoulders of giants. The author seems to think this is
an amazingly original idea and fails to notice that Newton said it hundreds of
years ago; he could save a lot of rambling explanation.

------
briantmaurer
Even though I mostly disagree with the author, I enjoy reading the detailed
alternative perspective. It helps me gain a deeper understanding of how
different individuals think about income inequality.

